# Buffing system?



## Bowhnter (Dec 31, 2014)

is the PSI system ok, or do I need to get the bealls? Or is something else better?

I only want to have to buy it once ;-)


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Dec 31, 2014)

I've seen this discussion once before (when I was in the market for a buffing system). The general consensus was that the Beall was the better of the two. Several reasons, but among them was the Beall wheels were larger in diameter and the Beall wheel materials were "softer". I got the Beall system and am extremely happy with the results I get.


----------



## endacoz (Dec 31, 2014)

Do you buff wood and acrylic?


----------



## Bowhnter (Dec 31, 2014)

endacoz said:


> Do you buff wood and acrylic?



I would, yes


----------



## Edward Cypher (Dec 31, 2014)

You can buff both wood and acrylic.  Grizzly also has some very good soft wheels as their owner is a guitar maker and buffs his guitars out.  There is a lot of other places to buy buffs not just from Beal.


----------



## robertkulp (Dec 31, 2014)

I have the two wheel BGBUFF for acrylic from PSI and Beall's three wheel system. Both work really well. I've used Beall's for wood and acrylic and it's great. I highly recommend it.

For both of them, be sure and "de-fuzz" the wheels before you use them, especially Beall's.


----------



## Mack C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Bowhnter said:


> is the PSI system ok, or do I need to get the bealls? Or is something else better?
> 
> I only want to have to buy it once ;-)


If you are really serious about buffing and have the propensity to make your own, do a search here;  buffing kicked up a notch, a post by Texatdurango, 12-23-2009.

I have 2 self made buffing systems now; a 3 wheeler with Caswells cotton flannel buffs for CA buffing, and a 2 wheeler of 6" string buffs from Caswel again for acrylics.

Making them myself was no less expensive than purchasing the Beall, but a lot more fun. I used 3 buffs in each segment of my system at a cost of $5.00 ea. so 3 wheels for one and 2 string buffs made up the greatest expense $75.00.


----------



## Bowhnter (Jan 1, 2015)

I looked at Caswell, I did not see a mandrel to fit the lathe. I will look for that thread as I don't mind making my own. Thanks


----------



## Mack C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Bowhnter said:


> I looked at Caswell, I did not see a mandrel to fit the lathe. I will look for that thread as I don't mind making my own. Thanks


I used an MT 2 stub arbor, drilled and tapped for 1/2" all-thread rod, for each buffer, with 1/2" cold water pipe separating the buffs.


----------



## lwalper (Jan 1, 2015)

I considered the "make-it-yourself" option, but finally for the sake of simplicity settled on the Beale system. Works great. Wish I had a dedicated buffing station.


----------



## Mack C. (Jan 1, 2015)

lwalper said:


> I considered the "make-it-yourself" option, but finally for the sake of simplicity settled on the Beale system. Works great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAbernathy (Jan 24, 2015)

I was having a problem with very fine micro scratches in my acrylics no matter what I did. I would micro mesh up to 12,000 grit in slow stages and I could still see them. I got the BG Buffing System from PSI and....wham...the micro scratches were gone. So for me it was the easy answer to my grief.


----------



## Mike Daugherty (Jan 24, 2015)

*Buffing Wheel*

I bought both the beal and the one that Barry Gross has at Arizona Silhouette and use Barry's all the time.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 24, 2015)

The Barry gross buffing system is my go to buffer and I have several others including the Beall buff and the wheels and compounds from Caswell. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 24, 2015)

Barry gross for acrylics and ca. 

Beall for wood and oil based finished on wood.


----------



## Nikitas (Jan 24, 2015)

I have Barry's and love it.  Looked at my acrylic under a microscope and didnt find any scratches..3x though


----------



## Mack C. (Jan 25, 2015)

Nikitas said:


> I have Barry's and love it.  Looked at my acrylic under a microscope and didnt find any scratches..3x though


I use a 10X loupe to examine for tiny scratches. Haven't found any yet using my Caswell system.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 25, 2015)

Do you mean this Caswell? Plating Kits Electroplating Kits Aluminum Anodizing Kits Powder Coating Systems Metal Polishing And Buffing Supplies - Caswell Inc


----------



## Mack C. (Jan 25, 2015)

TonyL said:


> Do you mean this Caswell? Plating Kits Electroplating Kits Aluminum Anodizing Kits Powder Coating Systems Metal Polishing And Buffing Supplies - Caswell Inc


Yes; My posts #'s 7, 9, & 11 followed instructions on Caswell's site under Buffing and Polishing.

I followed their Canadian site of course, but all of the info is the same. They also have a great booklet regarding buffing which can be downloaded and printed.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 25, 2015)

thank you


----------



## Mack C. (Jan 25, 2015)

Here's the link to the Buffing Booklet. It's on the CDN site. I didn't find it on the US site, although I didn't look very long and hard!
http://caswellcanada.ca/shop/userfiles/buffing booklet.pdf


----------



## wwneko (Jan 25, 2015)

Great resource Mack!  Thanks!


----------



## TonyL (Jan 25, 2015)

This is great! What I find interesting is that their blue rouge (assuming theirs is somewhat proprietary) claims no cutting action. I assume that means no scratch-removal qualities. However, many of us have experienced visible scratch removal or reduction using BG's system. From their PDF, it appears that their white rough is where the scratch removal starts.


----------



## Mack C. (Jan 25, 2015)

*Here's what I use*

both on Acrylics and CA finishes! If you decide to purchase a bar of any of the compounds, do it with a friend. The bars come in a GIANT size that would last one person for an eternity. So split it with a friend!


----------

